# Beinhart-Biketreff Sa., 15.07.06, Wi.-Schierstein, 14.00Uhr



## Werner (13. Juli 2006)

Hi,

wenn es das Wetter am Samstag zulässt, geht es wieder auf Tour.

Es ist uns gelungen, einen "Ortskundigen" (neudeutsch:local) zu verpflichten, der uns seine neu entdeckten Wege unter dem Stichwort "Hidden Trails" (altdeutsch: versteckte Pfade) zeigen möchte.
Stellt euch bitte auf ca. 40 k und 900Hm und gebt Bescheid, wenn ihr dabei sein werdet.

Eine etwaige Absage findet ihr hier bis Sa., 12.00Uhr.

Gäste erwünscht und willkommen!

Bis Samstag...
Werner


----------



## Mr. Hide (13. Juli 2006)

Hey super, neue Wegen in meinem Heimatgebirge!

Ich bin dabei!

Helge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Die Blaue Elise (13. Juli 2006)

Das klingt ja super.
Ich komme auch mit ;-)

Elise


----------



## Heinz Hide (13. Juli 2006)

Ich bin auch dabei..

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Edler von Hide (13. Juli 2006)

Soso, die Resonanz ist ja prima,

dann komme ich auch mal mit.

Bis denn ...


----------



## Werner (13. Juli 2006)

Toll!!!

Dann sind wir ja schon zu fünft!


----------



## Fresh Lemon (13. Juli 2006)

Das sind mir zuviele Menschen.
Ich bleibe daheim...


----------



## Ripman (14. Juli 2006)

Manomann Werner,

ich glaube fast, dass unser lieber Jänz an einer multiplen Persönlichkeitsveränderung leidet. Der Arme . Er ist doch manchmal schon mit seiner Hauptidentität anstrengend, und jetzt sowas. Vielleicht war es gestern doch zu warm für ihn. Egal. so lange er immer schön seine Pillen nimmt, ist er ja nicht gefährlich. Der will dann bloß spielen .

Ach so, hätte ich fast vergessen: Ich werde auch dabei sein.

Bis denne

Jürgen


----------



## Fräulein Erika (14. Juli 2006)

Hallo Werner,

gerne würde ich die Frauenquote bei der angebotenen Tour erhöhen. Wie schlimm wird das denn? Club "Beinhart": Das hört sich sehr männlich an. 
Ist das dann überhaupt etwas für mich?

Normalerweise fahre ich mit meinem Rad überwiegend unbefestigte Feldwege und sicherheitshalber nur die großen Wege im Wald. Macht es was, wenn ich Schutzbleche am Bike montiert habe?

Ich würde Euch sooo gerne mal kennenlernen, weis aber nicht, ob ich eine Tour mit Euch durchstehen kann.

Liebe Grüße

Sister E.

P.S.: schlanke, sportliche Sie sucht für gemeinsame Unternehmungen niveauvollen Herrn ab Anfang 30. Ernstgemeinte Zuschriften, bitte mit Bild, an Chiffre: 06/27 89 56/0160/ME/78
Ich würde mich freuen, endlich nicht mehr alleine durchs Leben gehen zu müssen und suche auf diesem Wege jemanden, an den ich mich anlehnen, zu dem ich aufschauen, mit dem ich Lachen und Weinen kann. Bis Du mein Traum? Melde Dich!


----------



## Bettina (14. Juli 2006)

Na das wird ja ein Gedrängel geben.

Viel Spaß euch, um diese Zeit bin ich schon in der Schweiz   

Dann bis Kirchberg


----------



## Apanatschi (14. Juli 2006)

Fräulein Erika schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Werner,
> P.S.: schlanke, sportliche Sie sucht für gemeinsame Unternehmungen niveauvollen Herrn ab Anfang 30. Ernstgemeinte Zuschriften, bitte mit Bild, an Chiffre: 06/27 89 56/0160/ME/78
> Ich würde mich freuen, endlich nicht mehr alleine durchs Leben gehen zu müssen und suche auf diesem Wege jemanden, an den ich mich anlehnen, zu dem ich aufschauen, mit dem ich Lachen und Weinen kann. Bis Du mein Traum? Melde Dich!



Im Bereich Singletreff wäre der Thread sicher besser aufgehoben. Aber hier wirst Du ja auch geholfen 

A.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maifelder (14. Juli 2006)

Fräulein Erika schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: schlanke, sportliche Sie sucht für gemeinsame Unternehmungen niveauvollen Herrn ab Anfang 30. Ernstgemeinte Zuschriften, bitte mit Bild, an Chiffre: 06/27 89 56/0160/ME/78
> Ich würde mich freuen, endlich nicht mehr alleine durchs Leben gehen zu müssen und suche auf diesem Wege jemanden, an den ich mich anlehnen, zu dem ich aufschauen, mit dem ich Lachen und Weinen kann. Bis Du mein Traum? Melde Dich!




Das ist bedauerlich, dass ich gerade an diesem Wochenende nicht dabei sein kann. Bin aber erst ab Dienstag Anfang 30.

Wünsche Euch trotzdem viel Spaß und bis bald, irgendwann Ende August, vorher muss ich leider regenerieren.


----------



## crankomatic (14. Juli 2006)

Das klingt ja super. Wenn ihr noch ein Gästeplätzchen frei habt, komme ich auch  

Grüsse
Arnd


----------



## happybikerin (14. Juli 2006)

Na dann werd´ ich mich als Gast auch mal wieder anschliessen wenn´s recht ist. Der Treffpunkt ist wohl Kleinaustrasse richtig (wie auf der Beinhart Hompage beschrieben)?

OK, dann also bis denne!

CU
die Alex


----------



## fully olli (14. Juli 2006)

Hi Werner,
wenn ich es schaffe bin ich auch dabei.

Gruß Olli


----------



## Werner (14. Juli 2006)

Der Treffpunkt ist wohl Kleinaustrasse richtig (wie auf der Beinhart Hompage beschrieben)?

Ja, genau das ist der Treffpunkt!

Ach ja, wenn es so viele Leute sind, werde ich für die Rückfahrt schon mal einen Bus bestellen  

Bis morgen....
Werner


----------



## a.nienie (14. Juli 2006)

hoi,
überlege grad, ob ich mir das antue.
habe leichte konditionelle defizite den berg rauf.
wie sportlich lasst Ihr das angehen?
grux
a.nienie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabe Rudi (15. Juli 2006)

Hallo Leute,

da ich es vom Lerchenberg nicht weit habe
komme ich auch mal vorbei, freue mich schon
eure Bekanntschaft zu machen und verbleibe
mit freundlichen Grüßen

Rudi


----------



## nebula (15. Juli 2006)

Hallo miteinander,

ich bin zwar keine 30 mehr aber in letzter Zeit
recht fit geworden, also schließe ich mich gerne an.

Gruß

Richard


----------



## Werner (15. Juli 2006)

a.nienie schrieb:
			
		

> hoi,
> überlege grad, ob ich mir das antue.
> habe leichte konditionelle defizite den berg rauf.
> wie sportlich lasst Ihr das angehen?
> ...



So sportlich, dass alle immer mitkommen und max. so sportlich, dass der Guide nicht verloren geht  

W.


----------



## Herbergsvater (15. Juli 2006)

Hallo Ihr Beinharten.
Ich habe euer treiben schon oft hier verfolgt und muss sagen ihr seid ja schon ein lustiges Volk Ich würde mich gerne euch mal anschließen habe aber leider heute keine Zeit 
Ist es möglich einfach mal unter der Woche an euren Treffs teilzunehmen 

Ich bin zwar schon mitte 30 aber an eurem Singletreff habe ich auch Intresse da ich noch nicht so lange hier wohne  

Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal.

Gruß
Herbergsvater


----------



## a.nienie (15. Juli 2006)

@werner: danke, klingt soweit gut.
dann muss ich flux mal meiner blechbüchse
noch ne salbung/ölung verpassen...

btw: singletreff? was kommt als nächstes themenabend?


----------



## Ripman (15. Juli 2006)

@Herbergsvater: Werner und ich sind schon Mitte 40 ) Und klar kannst Du ganz unverbindlich und kostenlos an den Biketreffs im GoWa teilnehmen. Die sind grundsätzlich für jedermann offen. Einzige Voraussetzung: funtionstüchtiges Bke und Helm auf dem Kopf beim Biken.

@Rabe Rudi: Werner und ich treffen uns um 13.30h in Gonsenheim beim Opel Becker. Wenn Du das schaffst bzw. wenn Du weist wo das ist, kannst Du uns gerne dort treffen. Wir fahren dann gemeinsam rüber nach Fiesbaden.

@all: Irgendwer hat hier was falsch verstanden. Der Biketreff ist in erster Linie keine Kontaktbörse zur Partnersuche. Es wird schon ernsthaft, aber entspannt radgefahren. )

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Jens77 (15. Juli 2006)

Hi Werner,

ich werde auch noch mitkommen.

Gruss Jens


----------



## a.nienie (15. Juli 2006)

Ripman schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> @Rabe Rudi: Werner und ich treffen uns um 13.30h in Gonsenheim beim Opel Becker. Wenn Du das schaffst bzw. wenn Du weist wo das ist, kannst Du uns gerne dort treffen. Wir fahren dann gemeinsam rüber nach Fiesbaden.
> ...


darf man sich ab dort anschließen?
ist doch der opel beim tüv nähe elsa brandirgendwas und aldi/hl?


----------



## Ripman (15. Juli 2006)

a.nienie schrieb:
			
		

> darf man sich ab dort anschließen?
> ist doch der opel beim tüv nähe elsa brandirgendwas und aldi/hl?



Ja genau der Opel ist das. Wir treffen uns an der Einfahrt zum ehemaligen Truppenübungsplatz der Amerikaner. Opel Becker hat da ein Schaufenster.

Bis dahin

Jürgen


----------



## Mr. Hide (15. Juli 2006)

Ripman schrieb:
			
		

> @Rabe Rudi: Werner und ich treffen uns um 13.30h in Gonsenheim beim Opel Becker. Wenn Du das schaffst bzw. wenn Du weist wo das ist, kannst Du uns gerne dort treffen. Wir fahren dann gemeinsam rüber nach Fiesbaden.
> 
> CU
> 
> Jürgen



Zwei Anmerkungen, Saarländer (Bei welchen Schild darf man sogar auf der Autobahn wenden? Bei einem Schild, auf dem steht "Herzlich willkommen im Saarland!) 

a) Seit wann werden Opels gebacken?

b) Komm du nur nach nach Fiesbaden, dann mach ich dir den Zidane 

Bis später...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (15. Juli 2006)

Mr. Hide schrieb:
			
		

> Komm du nur nach nach Fiesbaden, dann mach ich dir den Zidane
> Bis später...



Freu mich schon. Aber was bitte ist ein Zidane??? Ist das das, bei dem Du hinterher immer Schrammen und blaue Flecken am ganzen Körper hast?

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Werner (15. Juli 2006)

Ripman schrieb:
			
		

> Freu mich schon. Aber was bitte ist ein Zidane??? Ist das das, bei dem Du hinterher immer Schrammen und blaue Flecken am ganzen Körper hast?
> 
> CU
> 
> Jürgen



Nee, nee, nee Jürgen,

was du meinst, ist nicht Zidane, das ist Nordic Blöding    

Bis gleich
W.


----------



## Rabe Rudi (15. Juli 2006)

wenn der singlemann nicht kommt is ja blöd,
@Ripman
sorry weiß überhaupt nicht wo ihr euch treffen wollt,
kenn mich immer noch nicht so richtig aus in mainz,
geschweige denn in wiesbaden.


----------



## Mr. Hide (15. Juli 2006)

Werner schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, nee, nee Jürgen,
> 
> was du meinst, ist nicht Zidane, das ist Nordic Blöding
> 
> ...



Mach dich nur lustig "Häuptling habe immer Hundeexkremente am Reifen"


----------



## a.nienie (15. Juli 2006)

wer von euch shizzos war jetzt ne tante äh nen fräulein? 

war doch ne nette tour. thanx an werner + jens(?) für's vorfahren...


----------



## Werner (15. Juli 2006)

a.nienie schrieb:
			
		

> wer von euch shizzos war jetzt ne tante äh nen fräulein?
> 
> war doch ne nette tour. thanx an werner + jens(?) für's vorfahren...




Schön, dass es dir gefallen hat.

Danke auch nochmal von mir an Jens, der sich heute vorbildlich mit einem einzigen angedeuteten Verfahrer verhalten hat.

Die Internas mit den "shizzos" sind bislang nur dem inneren Kreis der Beinharten bekannt, aber vielleicht klärt dich ja Fräulein Erika oder Fresh Lemon auf ?    

Werner


----------



## Ripman (15. Juli 2006)

Auch von mir ein herzliches Dankeschön!! War ne schöne Runde mit netten Leuten und tollem Wetter. Hatte leider auf dem Rückweg noch einen Platten.

Habe übrigens noch Fräulein Erika getroffen. Sie bedauerte es sehr, war aber leider verhindert. Das dürfte bei Edler von Hide, Heinze Hide und der blauen Elise ebenso gewesen sein. Von Fresh Lemon kennt man ja eh nur dumme Sprüche 

@Rabe Rudi: Schade, wenn Du vom Lerchenberg einfach immer Richtung Mombach fährst, kommst Du zwangsweise durch Gonsenheim. Der Opel Becker befindet sich unmittelbar an der Zufahrt zur A643, die nach Fiesbaden führt. 

Hier noch ne Karte dazu.







CU

Jürgen


----------



## Brice (16. Juli 2006)

Ripman schrieb:
			
		

> ...War ne schöne Runde mit netten Leuten...Jürgen



Nette Leute?  Ich bin doch gar nicht mitgefahren! 

Brice


----------



## Silencium (16. Juli 2006)

Gibts bei euren Treffs unter der Woche und WE auch Leute die aus Richtung Ingelheim kommen?

Würde gerne mal mitfahren, aber ich habe noch kein Auto (obwohl 18 ) und alleine nach Gonsenheim wäre irgendwie doof.
Zudem ich den Treffpunkt nicht wirklich kenne.

@Mr. Hide

Bist du im Tour-Forum registriert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Hide (16. Juli 2006)

Silencium schrieb:
			
		

> @Mr. Hide
> 
> Bist du im Tour-Forum registriert?



Um Gottes willen, was sollte ich bei den Beinhaarentfernern und Eigenblutspendern?


----------



## Silencium (16. Juli 2006)

Wer weiß  , aber ich bin mir sicher es gibt dort jmd. mit dem selben Nick. 

Du kannst mir keine Antwort auf meine andere Frage geben?


----------



## Werner (16. Juli 2006)

Silencium schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts bei euren Treffs unter der Woche und WE auch Leute die aus Richtung Ingelheim kommen?



Hallo Silencium,

wir haben eine Menge Mitglieder aus Ingelheim. Der Einzige, den ich kenne, zieht gerade auf die andere Rheinseite und wird deshalb nicht mehr von Ingelheim aus starten. Es gibt eher jemanden aus Heidesheim, der aber hier im Forum nicht aktiv ist.
Die Treffs sind nicht so schwer zu finden, schaue einfach einmal auf der Club-Homepage nach.

Vielleicht sieht man sich mal...
...Werner


----------



## Floyd_1969 (16. Juli 2006)

Werner schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Silencium,
> 
> wir haben eine Menge Mitglieder aus Ingelheim. Der Einzige, den ich kenne, zieht gerade auf die andere Rheinseite und wird deshalb nicht mehr von Ingelheim aus starten. Es gibt eher jemanden aus Heidesheim, der aber hier im Forum nicht aktiv ist.
> Die Treffs sind nicht so schwer zu finden, schaue einfach einmal auf der Club-Homepage nach.
> ...


Ach Groß-Winternheim zählt jetzt nicht mehr zu Ingelheim ?? Oder Werner kennt mich nicht mehr 

Bis dann
G.B.

Clemens


----------



## Silencium (16. Juli 2006)

Werner schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Silencium,
> 
> wir haben eine Menge Mitglieder aus Ingelheim. Der Einzige, den ich kenne, zieht gerade auf die andere Rheinseite und wird deshalb nicht mehr von Ingelheim aus starten. Es gibt eher jemanden aus Heidesheim, der aber hier im Forum nicht aktiv ist.
> Die Treffs sind nicht so schwer zu finden, schaue einfach einmal auf der Club-Homepage nach.
> ...




Wie kommen die meisten denn?
Fahren die schon mim Radl hin oder eher mim Auto?
Wäre halt super wenn ich mit jmd. mitfahren könnte


----------



## Werner (16. Juli 2006)

Floyd_1969 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach Groß-Winternheim zählt jetzt nicht mehr zu Ingelheim ?? Oder Werner kennt mich nicht mehr
> 
> Bis dann
> G.B.
> ...



Ooops, Clemens!

Wenn du Groß-Winternheim zu Ingelheim zählst (ist das wirklich so?), dann haben wir natürlich noch jemanden aus Ingelheim   Streichel....

@Silencium,

die meisten kommen zu den Treffs mit dem Rad, einige mit dem Auto, ist aber immer mal unterschiedlich. Frage doch einfach Clemens (Floyd 1969) ob er dich mitnimmt oder ob ihr gemeinsam hinfahrt. Er kennt den Weg.

Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silencium (16. Juli 2006)

Okay , Celmens (Floyd 1969) betrachte die Frage hiermit als gestellt.


----------



## a.nienie (17. Juli 2006)

was'n faultier  pm ist doch wohl noch drin ichhabnixgesagt


----------



## Silencium (17. Juli 2006)

schreib ich halt noch ne pm...


----------



## Silencium (18. Juli 2006)

Hmm, noch keine Antwort bekommen...


----------



## Floyd_1969 (18. Juli 2006)

Ei mit den Pm ´s klappt s irgendwie nicht so 

jetzt müßte aber eine da sein.

Gruß

Clemens


----------

